# Decision



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I am down to two rifles to choose from for coyote hunting the savage 11g 223 or the remington 700 adl synthetic 223. Can someone tell me which would be the better one


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Which ever one feels better in your hands when you hold them. and if your on a budget which ever is cheaper.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Which ever one feels better in your hands when you hold them. and if your on a budget which ever is cheaper.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I settled on the Savage for my wife. I won't buy a 700. I 'd much rather find a Rem 788.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Most of the people I have talked to have said to get a synthetic stock for coyote hunting because in that kinda use it really gets banged around. A sythetic stock will stand to more of a beating but the wood will dent and crack without to much abuse. Hope this helps
-Birdman


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Either rifle should give good performance in the field. I would handle both and purchase the one that "feels" the best to you. Work the bolt, safety, and pay attention to how the stock positions your hand and finger in relation to the trigger. I feel that a rifle that fits is easier to shoot in the field.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

A rifle is a performance machine. period. My shotguns are imported Italians with engraving and beatiful wood. Its an esthetics thing that I prsonally feel is important in a shotgun. A rifle on the other hand needs to do one thing well, shoot one projectile accurately. A varmint rifle- even more so. You may want to paint it, wrap it, whatever. Looks mean nothing. So, save yourself some cash and get a savage. THEY ARE ACCUARTE! performance. period. And you will save some cash in the process. My other recommendation would be a Tikka. If you havent looked at one, please do. They are guaranteed from the factory to shoot a 3 shot, 1 inch group. The trigger is awesome! The price is also fairly good.

I would also tell you to look at some other calibers. A 223 is good for one thing- military use. They are dandy for shooting big ol humans at reasonable ranges, and are cheap to shoot. But the 223 is an absolute DOG compared to the 204, 22-250, and a few others. Good luck.


----------

